

What Y Combinator Startups Actually Do, Based On Their (Unpronounceable) Names - iProject
http://betabeat.com/2012/08/what-y-combinator-startups-actually-do-based-on-their-unpronounceable-names/

======
Peroni
I predict this is going to be a serious love or hate thing. Lots of upvotes,
tons of negative comments.

As hilarious as it is, it's all subjective of course.

Let's take some names we all know and love and apply the same thought process:

Amazon: A live webstream of some pretty trees and maybe a really big river.

Nike: Greek Goddesses are running companies? Awesome. Whatever she's selling,
I've no doubt she'll be victorious.

ebay: Beachfront property on the interwebs?

Ok so maybe I lack the comedic talents of the author but my point still
stands: The author has no point.

------
pork
Meh, this could have been funnier. Startup names can border on the absurd, and
it's good to lighten up a little. If people can get all worked up about
"ipad", then some free association on "BufferBox" and "Everyday.me" before
launch might be a good idea.

------
needle0
"IMGFave: Sony attempts a Twitter client." Nope, when Sony does it they have
much Sonier names. Like "Timescape."

~~~
nitashatiku
I would pay $13 to watch "Timescape" in 3D.

